
Stop using sticky notes to remember stuff - marcperel
https://www.thoughttrain.cc/
======
marcperel
I got really tired of using the default sticky note widget on my Mac, so I
created an app which I can use to remember stuff in between checking Hacker
News, Twitter and Product Hunt.

